# Could not get dependency info for "net.eth0"

## Xargon

This problem occured after updating some packages today.  When I rebooted my laptop, I was given the following message as cardmgr tried to load my PCMCIA NIC.

```
Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] socket 0: 3Com 3CCFE575CT/3CXFE575CT Fast EtherLink XL

Aug  5 18:56:29 [kernel] cs: cb_alloc(bus 2): vendor 0x10b7, device 0x5257

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] executing: 'modprobe cb_enabler'

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] executing: 'modprobe 3c575_cb'

Aug  5 18:56:29 [kernel] 3c59x.c:v0.99Q 5/16/2000 Donald Becker, becker@scyld.com

Aug  5 18:56:29 [kernel] cs: cb_config(bus 2)

Aug  5 18:56:29 [kernel] eth0: 3Com 3CCFE575CT Tornado CardBus at 0xa00, 00:01:03:a9:4e:70, irq 11

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] executing: './network start eth0'

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +  _[31;01m*_[0m Could not get dependency info for "net.eth0"!

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] Could not get dependency info for "net.eth0"!

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +  _[31;01m*_[0m Please run:

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] Please run:

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +  _[31;01m*_[0m   # /sbin/depscan.sh

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] # /sbin/depscan.sh

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +  _[31;01m*_[0m to fix this.

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] to fix this.

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +  _[31;01m*_[0m Could not get dependency info for "net.eth0"!

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] Could not get dependency info for "net.eth0"!

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +  _[31;01m*_[0m Please run:

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] Please run:

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +  _[31;01m*_[0m   # /sbin/depscan.sh

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] # /sbin/depscan.sh

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +  _[31;01m*_[0m to fix this.

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] to fix this.

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] Could not get dependency info for "net.eth0"!

Aug  5 18:56:30 [rc-scripts] Please run:

Aug  5 18:56:30 [rc-scripts] # /sbin/depscan.sh

Aug  5 18:56:30 [rc-scripts] to fix this.

Aug  5 18:56:30 [cardmgr] +  _[32;01m*_[0m Bringing eth0 up...

Aug  5 18:56:33 [kernel] eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #0 link partner capability of 01e1.

```

Strangely enough, the NIC still works after this.

I have tried running /sbin/depscan.sh and I receive no errors; yet this dependency error is persistant.  I have also tried re-emerging the pcmcia-cs drivers, just in case that was causing some conflict.  Does anyone have any insight into this?

----------

## Sequentious

Just figured I'd say that I have the same problem, which I just noticed today.

I'm far too tired at the moment, but I will look into this tomorrow and post any info I can find.

----------

## Xargon

Has anyone had any luck with this?  I've tried for a while now without any success...

----------

## bammbamm808

I get this with some of the scripts I've place in init.d myself and added to a runlevel with rc-update. As said, stuff works, but the message is annoying.

----------

## jordant

I'm also receiving the same problem, just thought I'd bump the thread up.  My problem is for a built-in wireless nic, and cardmgr reports the same error.  Have any of you guys resolved this yet?  Like was said, it still works afterwards but a page full of errors is always annoying.

----------

## Xargon

Well, after trying one thing after another, I downgraded baselayout from 1.8.6.10 to 1.8.6.8-r1 and the error messages dissapeared.  Not really the optimal solution, but it does solve the problem.

----------

## sheepdog

 *bammbamm808 wrote:*   

> I get this with some of the scripts I've place in init.d myself and added to a runlevel with rc-update. As said, stuff works, but the message is annoying.

 

I have discovered that if I put a 

```
depend() {

    after *

}
```

into the script it stops these messages.  Be sure to _not_ use tabs to indent.  Use only spaces.

----------

## x3n05

Please tell me where to add this? Just like you would tell a n00b  :Wink:  . Thx

----------

## sheepdog

Here is a script I added to backup /etc (not written by me but found on this forum).  I added the "depend" at the top.  Actually using "*" as above didn't work because it created a circular dependency with local.  This works.  If you don't have metalog find something that starts before local and substitute, for instance clock.

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Backs up /etc/*

depend() {

        after metalog

        before local

}

start() {

  local BACKUPDIR="/home/mel/archives"

  local DATE=`date +%Y%m%d`

  local files=`ls -r ${BACKUPDIR}/etc*.tar.gz`

  ebegin "Backing up /etc/* to ${BACKUPDIR}/etc-${DATE}.tar.gz"

  if [ ! -d ${BACKUPDIR} ]

  then

    mkdir -p ${BACKUPDIR}

  fi

  backup=3

  for arg in ${files}

  do

    if [ "${backup}" -le 0 ]

    then

      rm -f ${arg}

    else

      backup=$((${backup} -1))

    fi

  done

  tar -Pzcspf ${BACKUPDIR}/etc-${DATE}.tar.gz /etc

  chown mel.users ${BACKUPDIR}/etc-${DATE}.tar.gz

  chmod 0600 ${BACKUPDIR}/etc-${DATE}.tar.gz

  eend $?

}
```

----------

## krunk

Exact same error. I realize that I, too, had recently upgraded my baselayout. I had also upgraded a lot of other packages so wasn't sure what borked my script. Anyway the downgrade worked....thanks. 

Sheepdog: yes, exactly where should this be added in the script and exactly what script (I'm assuming the /etc/pcmcia/network one).

----------

## sheepdog

 *krunk wrote:*   

> Sheepdog: yes, exactly where should this be added in the script and exactly what script (I'm assuming the /etc/pcmcia/network one).

 

Add

```
depend() {

        after metalog

        before local

}
```

before everything else in the script that has the problem, just as it is in the above etc-backup script.

----------

## swingarm

Well I hate to revive an old thread but I'm having the same problem with my eth1.  I did downgrade the baselayout and that worked but I don't really fancy that as a long term solution.  I also tried the most current baselayout in portage and the problem is still there.  I also did the /etc/pcmcia/network edit but it doesn't work for Me does anybody else have any solutions to this?

----------

## JohnY

If you are running baselayout 1.8.6.12 does bug #33272 help?

after upgrading to 1.8.6.12  I had to apply the patch mentioned in Comment #3 of this bug report to get eth0 working again.

JohnY

----------

## swingarm

I can start my network devices but I keep getting this:

```

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] executing: './network start eth0'

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +  _[31;01m*_[0m Could not get dependency info for "net.eth0"!

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] Could not get dependency info for "net.eth0"!

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +  _[31;01m*_[0m Please run:

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] Please run:

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +  _[31;01m*_[0m   # /sbin/depscan.sh

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] # /sbin/depscan.sh

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +  _[31;01m*_[0m to fix this.

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] to fix this.

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +  _[31;01m*_[0m Could not get dependency info for "net.eth0"!

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] Could not get dependency info for "net.eth0"!

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +  _[31;01m*_[0m Please run:

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] Please run:

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +  _[31;01m*_[0m   # /sbin/depscan.sh

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] # /sbin/depscan.sh

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +

Aug  5 18:56:29 [cardmgr] +  _[31;01m*_[0m to fix this.

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] to fix this.

Aug  5 18:56:29 [rc-scripts] Could not get dependency info for "net.eth0"!

Aug  5 18:56:30 [rc-scripts] Please run:

Aug  5 18:56:30 [rc-scripts] # /sbin/depscan.sh

Aug  5 18:56:30 [rc-scripts] to fix this. 

```

I've lost count of how many times I've run:

```

/sbin/depscan.sh

```

----------

## jakemsr

At the top of /etc/init.d/net.eth0 (version 1.31), we see:

# For pcmcia users. note that pcmcia must be added to the same

# runlevel as the net.* script that needs it.

I put pcmcia and net.eth0 in the boot runlevel and those

pesky messages stopped.  (Although it now says "net.eth0 already started", but one line is nicer than a whole screen of useless

nonsense.)

BTW using baselayout-1.8.6.10-r1.

----------

## rommel

i started getting this too... but for all the init stuff... and running depscan.sh doesnt work either.... i have filed a bug for this https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=34478 ..... the odd thing is that all the services work... i emerged -e system but still the problem persisted... i am running ~x86 and today there is a new gcc and baselayout so its compiling now... hopefully a fix in the mix

----------

## parity

Hey... 

ok.. i had the same exact problem. 

I just added pcmcia to the default runlevel. Works without warnings or errors now. 

As far as I know one should not add net.eth0 to any runlevel at all. Because cardmgr will take care of bringing eth0 up... 

That is, if eth0 is your pcmcia nic. Like in my laptop system here... 

regards,

parity

----------

## Mace68

I was having the same problem. Then I looked at my net.eth1 file (eth1 is my built-in pcmcia wireless card, my net.eth0 is for the built in 10/100 card) and noticed at the top is said:

```
# For pcmcia users. note that pcmcia must be added to the same

# runlevel as the net.* script that needs it.
```

I had added pcmcia to my boot runlevel, but my net.eth1 script was executing in the default runlevel via cardmgr, so they were in different runlevels. I simply did

```
rc-update del pcmcia boot

rc-update add pcmcia default
```

and rebooted. It then came up fine, not even saying that eth1 was already started or anything, just green OK's all the way down  :Very Happy: 

Hope this helps someone,

Sterling

----------

## airflow

 *Mace68 wrote:*   

> I was having the same problem. Then I looked at my net.eth1 file (eth1 is my built-in pcmcia wireless card, my net.eth0 is for the built in 10/100 card) and noticed at the top is said:
> 
> ```
> # For pcmcia users. note that pcmcia must be added to the same
> 
> ...

 

I had the same problem and this solved it... Thanks!

bye,

airflow

----------

## razamatan

moving pcmcia to the default runlevel doesn't solve the problem... it just obfuscates it.

the errors are now sent to the syslogd.  it still appears there on my end...

mm5-2.6.1 on a dell inspiron 300 (oldie, but goodie  :Smile: )

----------

## yamakawa

jakemsr, parity, Mace68, and airflow THX a lot!

I have been annoyed with the message for at least a month, running /sbin/depscan.sh occasionally without success.

My problem was that net.eth1 (wireless card) sits in default level, while pcmcia sits both in boot and default levels.

After I found this topic, I removed the boot level pcmcia script and voila!  :Very Happy: 

Now that software suspend 2 works pretty fine, no error message at all even without messages caused by module-init-tools, my laptop is almost PERFECT!!!  :Cool: 

NOTE: I also removed default level net.eth1 script according to parity's advice and it worked just fine!

----------

